# Is Something Still Going On?



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys!

Been away from the forum for a while, and nothing has changed in the two last months or so...
Is Cyanogen still developing for our lovely Touchpad? Will we be seeing ICS on it? Anytime soon if at all?


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

nothig has changed since the last two months?
Alpha 2.1 was released a mere 3 weeks ago.
Which world do you live in so I can join you and get some of my work done in this awesome time/space distortion world!


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

mputtr said:


> nothig has changed since the last two months?
> Alpha 2.1 was released a mere 3 weeks ago.
> Which world do you live in so I can join you and get some of my work done in this awesome time/space distortion world!


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

Very well, it's been 3 weeks and not much has changed to my knowledge (at least looking at the issue list) - I know there has been a few things fixed etc.. But no news on ICS yet, so my question still stands.

Did CM guys go over to Nook or Fire?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sebz4n said:


> Very well, it's been 3 weeks and not much has changed to my knowledge (at least looking at the issue list) - I know there has been a few things fixed etc.. But no news on ICS yet, so my question still stands.
> 
> Did CM guys go over to Nook or Fire?


This is a flame bait post. Stuff gets released when it gets released. If there is anything worth knowing, Dal will post it.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Sebz4n said:


> Very well, it's been 3 weeks and not much has changed to my knowledge (at least looking at the issue list) - I know there has been a few things fixed etc.. But no news on ICS yet, so my question still stands.
> 
> Did CM guys go over to Nook or Fire?


You do realize that alot of these devs do have school or jobs so during this past few weeks for those who are in school (like Dalingrin) have exams and such to take care of? Not to mention that with ICS being released not too many days ago, there is a pretty big shift in work as well to get CM9 up and running.
Also, the issues site is a pain in the tushy in general, but next time search the issue list with this keyword (without ") "milestone = alpha3". that's what's been working on..

So yes, you are making flame bait and this topic should be closed.


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

Obviously they lead life's besides, however I was interested in any news on ICS for out TP.
Right now it feels like a big tushy phone, and I am excited about ICS, so it finally can unlock it's tablet potential!

It's not a flaming thread, unless you make it one.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Sebz4n said:


> Obviously they lead life's besides, however I was interested in any news on ICS for out TP.
> Right now it feels like a big tushy phone, and I am excited about ICS, so it finally can unlock it's tablet potential!
> 
> It's not a flaming thread, unless you make it one.


Maybe do a quick search next time first...there is a long thread here on ICS development, as well as multiple posts in other threads. The fact that this has been discussed ad naseum already can make people a little impatient when another thread is started on it.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Maybe do a quick search next time first...there is a long thread here on ICS development, as well as multiple posts in other threads. The fact that this has been discussed ad naseum already can make people a little impatient when another thread is started on it.


^-- What he said.
and my signature as well.


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

2 weeks


----------



## Tempest (Nov 16, 2011)

Effortless troll, would not read again A-


----------

